# Mini Excavator



## mwieber (Aug 31, 2014)

I need to purchase a mini-mini excavator that I can fit through a 29" door opening to operate in basements. Does anyone have experience with this sort of equipment? I know Kubota, Bobcat, Takeuchi, Yanmar and others manufacture equipment for this purpose.


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

29 inches? Really? Maybe an attachment on a walk behind....but a true mini ex?


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

You're welcome


----------



## Robinson1 (Mar 14, 2014)

Better than a shovel but not by much. Don't plan on doing anything with it but dig dirt. If you hit any rock or a seam of shale you had better have a pneumatic jackhammer on site because that little excavator isn't doing to do jack.

My buddy has a Komatsu PC-01 thatI have borrowed on occasion. Like I said better than a shovel but when you get use to operating a CAT 312 the mini-mini feels like a Tonka toy. 

Did I mention that they had VERY LITTLE power? :laughing:

Of course you can't dig a post hole here without needing a jackhammer because 9 times out of 10 you hit rock about 10 inches down. If you live somewhere with deep sandy soil I can see where such a machine would be great.


----------



## mwieber (Aug 31, 2014)

Not too many shale seams are found in basements in my area. The only other option IS a shovel. Please limit replies to actual information that will be helpful.


----------



## Robinson1 (Mar 14, 2014)




----------



## Robinson1 (Mar 14, 2014)

mwieber said:


> Not too many shale seams are found in basements in my area. The only other option IS a shovel. Please limit replies to actual information that will be helpful.


Sorry but I was trying to be helpful. A dug out basement in this area generally requires explosives.


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

mwieber said:


> Not too many shale seams are found in basements in my area. The only other option IS a shovel. Please limit replies to actual information that will be helpful.


Really? Limit replies to only what you want to read? This is a forum, and expect that discussion will result if the topic is interesting. 

I was asking specifically about the 29 inches, because that is a toy. The replies you have had have been on point sir.


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

Actually, I can't imagine getting a mini ex down the stairs into a true basement. Or getting one back out. Might be worth a you tube video.....


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Joasis said:


> Actually, I can't imagine getting a mini ex down the stairs into a true basement. Or getting one back out. Might be worth a you tube video.....


 We usually just dig the side of the foundation out and make a ramp, then it's hight that matters not width.


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

Learn something new every day. There is a video I saw on you tube a few years back that showed some clown on a small mini trying to do some digging and pulled the machine right over.


----------



## mwieber (Aug 31, 2014)

I'm trying to reach guys who have actual experience digging in basements using compact excavators they were able to fit through 29" door openings, who could help me identify the strengths and weaknesses of this type of equipment. It's clearly beside the point that this type of equipment won't be as powerful as larger equipment, but since larger equipment won't fit through a door opening, what's the point of bringing it up? When I need to remove 100 yards of dirt, why would I wear out my crew with picks and shovels when I could use a machine that would out -produce them without wearing them out? You can't compare the equipment most of you are familiar operating with a compact excavator -- they have very different purposes. If you have some actual information that will help me address this issue, I'm all ears.


----------



## mwieber (Aug 31, 2014)

They weigh about 2000 lbs, which seems do-able. Creating a ramp for a larger machine works sometimes, but a larger machine means a larger boom. Isn't that a bit awkward to use, once you have it down there? I may only have 6'8" in headroom to work down there.


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/2008-Yanmar...11064233786?pt=Excavators&hash=item486cdf873a


I can't remember the last time anyone mentioned this, but maybe a search for basement contractor's forums where only guys with specific experience would reply? 

FYI, I own an MXR 35, and I do dig basements, and I do use it in tight areas....but since it is 60 inches wide, guess I am over qualified.


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

Just a word of advice...this is a contractor forum, and sharing of information is what we do....sounds like this isn't what you really want...but being friendly is kind of a pre-req here.....you may not believe it but you will find members here who have probably forgotten more then you might ever know, or contribute, and it may be a few days before someone gives you a reply you can use...so chill out.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Does dingo have a boom attachment? Id rather walk behind that down a ramp then ride on a 2500 lb excavator


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

As a note of interest, the storm shelter bonanza here has a lot of guys out digging up garage floors to install the "flat-safe" style of shelter. They are running John Deere 21's primarily, and maybe Bobcat 331's, and they remove the ROPS to give them the ability to get in a garage door. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3vbhwuBuzfE

They dig under an 8 foot ceiling constantly.


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

Possibly look into an electric excavator.. there pretty small. run it off a genny


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

I can recommend the bobcat brand, the 418 will fit through your door.

http://www.bobcat.com/excavators/models/418

I would recommend some very good ventilation planning, sometimes it's not easy getting exhaust fumes out, and fresh air into a closed space.

Another word of advice, don't be a dick. :thumbsup:

*No offense to anyone reading this, actually named Dick.


----------



## mwieber (Aug 31, 2014)

Tom, do you have experience using this machine in this application, or other equipment like this? Zero tail swing seems like a good idea. Have you ever heard of a flexible exhaust extension I could run out a window, or have experience with air scrubbers?


----------



## jaydee (Mar 20, 2014)

I used a Kango ,

It has all kinds of implements. drove down the bulkhead.

Used the rototilling attachment to loosen everything up.
then switched to a bucket to scoop it to the bulkhead.

Made a bin that sat on the bulkhead stairs and we would drag it up when full.

The Kango is walk behind, Watch out for fumes, like they said.

Your welcome,,,,


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

mwieber said:


> Tom, do you have experience using this machine in this application, or other equipment like this? Zero tail swing seems like a good idea. Have you ever heard of a flexible exhaust extension I could run out a window, or have experience with air scrubbers?


I don't necessarily have experience with that particular mini ex, but I have used some of the really small ones that they have and never had an issue. Well other than expecting it to do the work of a larger machine, which it will not.

As far as a flex duct exhaust, I don't see that working unless you invent something.

I have a project we are on now that has an opening that is about 8'X8' on one end, 35' long. I have 2 high velocity fans set up, one blowing in, one blowing out, and it keeps the fresh air moving well.

I don't know how well that would work blowing through a 30" door.

Can you demo the back of the house out and rebuild the wall? That is essentially what we have done.


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

mwieber said:


> Tom, do you have experience using this machine in this application, or other equipment like this? Zero tail swing seems like a good idea. Have you ever heard of a flexible exhaust extension I could run out a window, or have experience with air scrubbers?


Flexible exhaust?????? Air scrubbers???

How bout some allegro exhaust/air blowers


----------



## Nac (Apr 16, 2006)

you can look into a exhaust scrubber for the machine you intend to buy. They make engine specific ones that replace the factory exhaust or clip on ones. I have looked into before for doing work inside buildings. Also IHI makes and electric mini that will fit in that opening.


----------



## Sparky21 (Sep 4, 2014)

I've run the bobcat 418, kubota kx-008, and demo'd a yanmar ultra mini with the self levelling tracks. My money would go hands down to the 418, the armrest mounted controls are worth their weight in gold by the end of a day. Out of the ultra mini class bobcat is the only one that has designed their machine for the operator, the rest will hurt your back by the end of the day hunched over the Center console. I cant speak of reliability past they never broken down while operating them (combined total of 800-1000 hrs between the 418 and kx-008), we always rented machines rather than own one size in particular. I can tell you that you can build a ramp with 16' 2x12 on 12" centres with 2x3 nailed on edge to 2x6 to make an L shape tread and drive it up to climb over block walls 6' high. Dont have the pics anymore but it worked well, did make a little carrier beam in middle with some 2x6 and double 2x4 posts and then cross brace the hell out of it. Ran up and down that with the ex 5 or 6 times and a yanmar c6r mini dumper several hundred times, loaded both ways. I wouldnt drive it down wooden stairs but rather take them out and build a ramp in their place, more useful in general for the work.


----------



## mwieber (Aug 31, 2014)

Thank you, excellent information.


----------

